# sky blue pixie



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

can someone please tell me how to date code a schwinn pixie? thanks Thomas


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 16, 2017)

being "opaque" blue would narrow it down to 74,but pictures would really help most.the other way to determine year would be to remove the crank and check the date code. opaque blue was a one year only color if I recall correctly.


----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

thanks for response I will post pics of number under Chicago badge and pics of the color


----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

I know seat handlebars and wheels appear to be wrong. trying to find out what yr this is anyone have any knowledge?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 16, 2017)

serial number won't help with the pixie and lil tigers.the crank date is the only sure way with so many parts missing.sky blue was a late 60's/early 70's color.it has the later style chainguard.the frame is also bent.


----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> serial number won't help with the pixie and lil tigers.the crank date is the only sure way with so many parts missing.sky blue was a late 60's/early 70's color.it has the later style chainguard.the frame is also bent.



thanks for the info. I will have to take crank apart then, since you know more then anyone else I have spoken to so far would you be able to tell me what kind of seat would have come on this bike in the sky blue?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 16, 2017)

depends on the year? some came with a solo style seat and others came with a stingray banana seat.the last one I had was running a silver glitter banana seat.the one I have now is red,but the seat was replaced with a black banana seat.you can go to this site and find the years on the left,then thumb through the late 60's and early 70's pages for more info.all the catalog pages are here.good luck and have fun.
http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> depends on the year? some came with a solo style seat and others came with a stingray banana seat.the last one I had was running a silver glitter banana seat.the one I have now is red,but the seat was replaced with a black banana seat.you can go to this site and find the years on the left,then thumb through the late 60's and early 70's pages for more info.all the catalog pages are here.good luck and have fun.
> http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm



thanks again for all your help.


----------



## kasper (Apr 16, 2017)

kasper said:


> thanks again for all your help.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 16, 2017)

january 76.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 16, 2017)

Here is one I just picked up a couple weeks ago, I think it is all original but missing the top bar.


----------

